# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hey All

## Phased.com.au

Howdi people, Damien is my name, was given the link for this forum from admin of woodwork forum. 
Im an Electrician, and was told to put a link for my forum for the electricians on this forum to www.phased.com.au . 
This is an Online community for Electricians in Australia to help with everyday issues and questions. 
This forum is not for the DIYer.. 
anyways great to be aboard this forum. I will put a link to this forum from mine also. 
Damien

----------

